# This music is literally making me feel sick.



## Boldertism (May 21, 2015)

Everyone but Beethoven, Mozart, and Bach is starting to make me feel physically sick. Pretty much everything post Beethoven is giving me a serious downer and I have no idea why. Something is seriously wrong. This music is making me sick.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2015)

You need to see a Doctor of Music. Contact your nearest University and ask for an appointment.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2015)

TalkingHead said:


> You need to a Doctor of Music. Contact your nearest University and ask for an appointment.


Make sure you see a doctor that specializes in cases of nausea induced by 19th century post-Beethoven music. In my experience, the doctors that see victims of 20th century music are typically backed up at least 6 months if you're trying to make an appointment as a new patient.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

"I feel sick whenever I do this"

"Then don't do that"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SimonNZ said:


> "I feel sick whenever I do this"
> 
> "Then don't do that"


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Boldertism said:


> Everyone but Beethoven, Mozart, and Bach is starting to make me feel physically sick. Pretty much everything post Beethoven is giving me a serious downer and I have no idea why. Something is seriously wrong. This music is making me sick.


Perhaps if you listen to some Beethoven, Mozart, and Bach played on the accordion you might be able to once again stomach music by post Beethoven composers.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2015)

nathanb said:


> Make sure you see a doctor that specializes in cases of nausea induced by 19th century post-Beethoven music. In my experience, the doctors that see victims of 20th century music are typically backed up at least 6 months if you're trying to make an appointment as a new patient.


But Boldertism could go private, couldn't he? You know, ask for a private 'off-the-books' consultation, jump the queue? That said, I have no faith in UK Doctors of Music, I think he should go to Germany.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2015)

Boldertism said:


> Everyone but Beethoven, Mozart, and Bach is starting to make me feel physically sick.


Then keep listening to B, M, and B. It's not like their combined oeuvre is small!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Take two Mendelssohns and call me in the morning.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2015)

Nereffid said:


> Take two Mendelssohns and call me in the morning.


And keep strictly to the dosage recommended by the above Doctor (Mus.). If feelings of nausea persist, switch to anti-depression medication such as Xanaxis.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

TalkingHead said:


> And keep strictly to the dosage recommended by the above Doctor (Mus.). If feelings of nausea persist, switch to anti-depression medication such as Xanaxis.


Don't you mean Xenakis?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2015)

Xanax (anti-depression medication) + Xenakis (French-Greek composer) = *Xanaxis* !!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2015)

TalkingHead said:


> Xanax (anti-depression medication) + Xenakis (French-Greek composer) = *Xanaxis* !!


Good lord Vishnu, I think the TC forum should patent these two new wonder drugs for those suffering from nausea caused by this latest pathogen hereafter termed OCABMB (from the Latin _*o*mnes *c*antus *a*bsque_ *B*eethoven, *M*ozart _et_ *B*ach*).
We shall make a fortune, but please, major slices of sales revenue first to Nerrefid (inventor of the _Mendelssohns_ anti-nausea opiate) and yours truly. Thank you.

(*) All music excepting BMB


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Boldertism said:


> Everyone but Beethoven, Mozart, and Bach is starting to make me feel physically sick. Pretty much everything post Beethoven is giving me a serious downer and I have no idea why. Something is seriously wrong. This music is making me sick.


You might like to try more Baroque, say Handel, Corelli, Vivaldi, Scarlatti, and the transition to Classicism composers like Bach's sons. Then try Haydn (both brothers). Nothing can be seriously wrong.

Welcome to TalkClassical by the way.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm assuming you are at least listening to Beethoven Bach and Mozart in historically informed performances?

Please don't disappoint me.

Also, have you heard William Schuman's Symphonies or Persichetti's Piano Sonatas or Schoenberg's Violin Concerto?

Keep in touch!! :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

This actually sounds like a fantastic time for you to really delve into the seldom heard works of Bach, Mozart and Beethoven! After a couple of months at most thigs should go back to normal I hope.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

hpowders said:


> I'm assuming you are at least listening to Beethoven Bach and Mozart in historically informed performances?
> 
> Please don't disappoint me.
> 
> ...


Looks like _hp_ is, with his suggestion of Schuman, Persichetti and Schoenberg, espousing a version of the System Purge. It is unlikely to work with most patients, but given your particular allergic reactions it may be effective. And it's easier on the body than massive doses of saline laxative.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

That happens to me when I listen to the Mahler Seventh.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Boldertism said:


> Everyone but Beethoven, Mozart, and Bach is starting to make me feel physically sick. Pretty much everything post Beethoven is giving me a serious downer and I have no idea why. Something is seriously wrong. This music is making me sick.


Maybe you just need to play it louder. Does your amp go to 11?


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Small correction - Xanax treats anxiety and panic disorders, not depression. And the more potent _Xanaxis_ form is even better. I know this makes my anxiety just melt away!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I read your OP and immediately thought: 'Fux!'

They say laughter is the best medicine, so you should listen to all the composers with funny names - Bull, Rebel, Schulz (didn't he write _Peanuts_?), Beer, Cage, Dandruff - oh sorry, it's Dandrieu, Duff, Funk, Grabbe, Humperdinck, Maw, Nono, Pavlova (sweet & creamy), Rutter, Rota, Short (if you haven't much time), Ung, Vlad (this music will impale you!), Waxman - and hopefully you won't get Zich!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Ingélou said:


> I read your OP and immediately thought: 'Fux!'
> 
> They say laughter is the best medicine, so you should listen to all the composers with funny names - Bull, Rebel, Schulz (didn't he write _Peanuts_?), Beer, Cage, Dandruff - oh sorry, it's Dandrieu, Duff, Funk, Grabbe, Humperdinck, Maw, Nono, Pavlova (sweet & creamy), Rutter, Rota, Short (if you haven't much time), Ung, Vlad (this music will impale you!), Waxman - and hopefully you won't get Zich!


Maybe you should say "Aa."


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2015)

TalkingHead said:


> But Boldertism could go private, couldn't he? You know, ask for a private 'off-the-books' consultation, jump the queue? That said, I have no faith in UK Doctors of Music, I think he should go to Germany.


I would advise against an appointment in Germany. You never know when the 12-month year will be observed in retrograde.

Now, in New York, there's always at least a _chance_...


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> I read your OP and immediately thought: 'Fux!'
> 
> They say laughter is the best medicine, so you should listen to all the composers with funny names - Bull, Rebel, Schulz (didn't he write _Peanuts_?), Beer, Cage, Dandruff - oh sorry, it's Dandrieu, Duff, Funk, Grabbe, Humperdinck, Maw, Nono, Pavlova (sweet & creamy), Rutter, Rota, Short (if you haven't much time), Ung, Vlad (this music will impale you!), Waxman - and hopefully you won't get Zich!


You forgot this guy. 
:cheers:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Nereffid said:


> Take two Mendelssohns and call me in the morning.





TalkingHead said:


> And keep strictly to the dosage recommended by the above Doctor (Mus.). If feelings of nausea persist, switch to anti-depression medication such as Xanaxis.


Better yet, you might try some of the stuff that feller Berlioz was taking when he wrote the _Symphonie Fantastique_. Or is that too "post Beethoven" of a drug for you?


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

Boldertism said:


> Everyone but Beethoven, Mozart, and Bach is starting to make me feel physically sick. Pretty much everything post Beethoven is giving me a serious downer and I have no idea why. Something is seriously wrong. This music is making me sick.


I know what you mean - I feel physically sick every time I get my Amazon bill at the end of the month for all the music I've bought and hated post Bach, Mozart and Beethoven. However, I've found the remedy - to purchase shed loads of music written before these composers, and it will make you feel much better.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Time to listen to Haydn's Fifths Quartet or his Symphony No. 103, 'Drumroll' .


----------

